# SSD ou pas?



## Seb1987 (17 Août 2009)

Bonjour à tous,

je compte m'acheter un macbook pro 13 pouces dans le courant du mois de septembre, à la sortie de snow leopard. Cependant, concernant le disque dur, je n'arrive pas à me décider. 
Quelqu'un a-t-il déjà opté pour un disque SSD? En est-il content? Y a-t-il vraiment un gain d'autonomie au niveau de la batterie? Bref, quels sont ses qualités et ses défauts?
Merci d'avance pour votre aide! 

Seb


----------



## Anonyme (17 Août 2009)

le but n'est pas de gagner en autonomie mais en rapidite


----------



## raphamagic14 (17 Août 2009)

Gains de rapidité significative, moins de bruit, moins d'argent sur ton compte, après faut pas avoir besoin de beaucoup de place ...

Un peu de lecture si tu veut : http://www.clubic.com/article-281456-1-comparatif-disques-ssd.html


----------



## Anonyme (17 Août 2009)

raphamagic14 a dit:


> Gains de rapidité significative, moins de bruit, moins d'argent sur ton compte, après faut pas avoir besoin de beaucoup de place ...
> 
> Un peu de lecture si tu veut : http://www.clubic.com/article-281456-1-comparatif-disques-ssd.html




et surtout quasi pas de chauffe par rapport a un DD


----------



## raphamagic14 (17 Août 2009)

Ouais, c'est juste j'ai oublié de le signaler...


----------



## laiteau (17 Août 2009)

Bonjour,
Le SSD est également plus résistant car pas de parties mobiles (SSD = Solid State Drive), et il consomme en effet un peu moins d'énergie.
Plus d'informations ici


----------



## Anonyme (17 Août 2009)

laiteau a dit:


> Bonjour,
> Le SSD est également plus résistant car pas de parties mobiles (SSD = Solid State Drive), et il consomme en effet un peu moins d'énergie.
> Plus d'informations ici




faible consommation électrique : environ 0,1 Watt en veille, environ 0,9 en activité contre une consommation d'environ plusieurs watts pour les disques durs lorsque leurs têtes se déplacent (entre 0,5 et 1,3 W à larrêt et entre 2 et 4 W à pleine charge)[1]. *Cet avantage est remis en cause car les SSD seraient beaucoup plus souvent à leur niveau de consommation maximum que les disques durs[2], de plus certains disques durs 2"½ à 5400 tours/min ont quasiment la même consommation*


----------



## mashgau (20 Août 2009)

La réponse à cette question m'interresse aussi.

Il est certe possible d'installer un SSD par la suite si on sent que les performances sont bridées par le hdd de base en 5400 trs/min, d'autant que dans les mois / années à venir, les prix risquent de continuer à baisser et les capacités augmenter; mais, il me semble avoir compris qu'au final, peu de SSD étaient compatibles avec les mac.

Bref, que faire :
- SSD de 128 go maintenant (pas besoin de plus pour ma part, je stocke tout sur HDD(s) externe(s))
- attendre que les prix baissent dans 6 mois / 1 an

Bref, on peut en conclure la question suivante : est-ce que le surcoût, non négligeable actuellement, vaut le coût par rapport à la rapidité et à la souplesse d'usage que le SSD induit par rapport à un disque dur à 5400 trs/min ?


----------



## Aozera (20 Août 2009)

Pour l'heure, à part besoin spécifique, ça ne me semble pas vraiment utile. Les prix n'ont cessent de baisser. Le mieux je pense est d'attendre encore un peu. 
Après si tu as les moyens, tu peux te faire plaisir, le gain en performance est vraiment intéressant. 
Mais si pour te l'acheter tu dois manger pendant 3 mois des raviolis, ça ne me semble pas être un choix très judicieux.


----------



## Deleted member 47804 (20 Août 2009)

Toutes les réponses à ces questions sont sur ce forum. En particulier sur celui du Macbook Air. 
J'ajoute rien d'autres mes arguments comme ceux des autres sont déjà présents un peu partout dans tout les threads.
D'ailleurs on devrait pas tarder à vous le signaler.


----------



## mashgau (21 Août 2009)

Je vais aller faire un tour sur le forum dédié au mac book air alors, car sauf si j'ai mal regardé (ce qui est tout à fait possible ), je n'ai rien trouvé de bien intérréssant concernant un SSD sur un mac book pro.

Merci pour l'info en tout cas


----------



## chounim (21 Août 2009)

J'ai depuis peu installé un SSD intel 80Go dans mon macbookpro. Et vraiment, ca cartonne. Boot très rapide, lancement d'applications en un claquement de doigts. C'est très très agréable.


----------



## Anonyme (21 Août 2009)

chounim a dit:


> J'ai depuis peu installé un SSD intel 80Go dans mon macbookpro. Et vraiment, ca cartonne. Boot très rapide, lancement d'applications en un claquement de doigts. C'est très très agréable.




tu as pris quel modele ( mainsteam 1ere gen, ou postville 2e gen)

tu es en EFI 1.7 ?

pas de roulette arc en ciel, pas de freeze ?


----------



## chounim (22 Août 2009)

J'ai le deuxieme model, bien le postville, que j'ai attendu un bout d'temps  J'ai aucun probleme dessus. Pas de pizza de la mort, pas de freeze.
Je sais plus ou trouver la version EFI installée, mais j'avais bien attendu la MAJ firmware qui bridait le SATA avant de prendre mon SSD, donc je suis en derniere version 
Photoshop et iTunes lancés en 1s, ca tue.


----------



## Anonyme (22 Août 2009)

super merci 

plus qu'une dizaine de jours avant SL

je vais attendre, surtout que le X25 postville ne semble pas encore disponible partout

des qu'il sort, je me dirigerai surement vers celui la

en 80 Go, niveau perf/prix/qualite/capacite il semble se demarquer


----------



## Seb1987 (22 Août 2009)

Hey!
Merci pour toutes vos réponses! 
Vous ne conseillez pas le disque SSD disponible sur le site de Apple en 128G et 256G?


----------



## chounim (23 Août 2009)

Apple vend son option SSD beaucoup trop cher. Tout comme sa RAM. Autant te trouver des petits tournevis et faire l'échange toi même, c'est très cimple, et bien expliqué dans le livret du macbookpro. En plus, je crois qu'ils commencent à se faire vieux leurs SSD chez Apple. La gamme se renouvelle constaemment, avec une barre relevée presque tous les mois !


----------



## Raf (23 Août 2009)

Je regardai les disques 256 SSD GO entre l'AppleStore et Rue Montgallet, il n'y a pas de grosse différences c'est entre 500 et 600 &#8364;. Par contre on ne sait effectivement pas quels modèles sont utilisés par Apple.


----------



## Seb1987 (23 Août 2009)

Clairement, c'est la galère, quelques spécifications sur le materiel utilisé ne ferait pas de mal!!
Un mauvais point pour apple!:hein:


----------



## Anonyme (23 Août 2009)

un petit coup de google et on trouve la marque des SSD utilisés par apple


----------



## Raf (23 Août 2009)

et mettre directement le résultat ?


----------



## mashgau (23 Août 2009)

Ce qui est surtout intéressant, c'est de savoir si les SSD proposés par Apple sont performant, dans la norme, ou à la ramasse


----------



## Visual (25 Août 2009)

Depuis le 10 juillet, j'ai un macbook Pro 13" 2,53 GHz avec le disque 128 ssd d'apple et je dois dire que c'est le pied! Silence complet et aucune chaleur.
Quand à la vitesse c'est ultra rapide au démarrage, au lancement des applications comme à l'extinction. Que du bonheur


----------



## Seb1987 (25 Août 2009)

Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaah, enfin un commentaire positif!
J'aime ça!


----------



## malcbo (25 Août 2009)

J'avais posé la question du SSD sur ce forum en juillet mais aucune réponse....

J'ai finalement sauté le pas et je me suis acheté un SSD Intel de 160Go (pour remplacer mon 5400tr/m original).
Le SSD a été correctement reconnu (aucune intervention de ma part) et j'ai pu y installer Leopard ainsi que ma sauvegarde TM.
Au final, le système en encore plus réactif (lancement quasi instatané que tous les softs, allumage/extinction rapides), pas de freeze et pas de "ramages" intempestifs, et surtout il est complètement muet (à part le superdrive qui s'initilialise au démarrage).


----------



## Anonyme (25 Août 2009)

autres alternatives au Intel (qui est le plus cher pour l'instant)

- 128GB Patriot Torqx M28

- 128GB Patriot Torqx

- 128GB G.Skill Falcon

- 120GB OCZ Vertex Series SATA II

j'ai trouve les 4 autour de 350 euros

j'attends de voir les feedbacks une fois que SL sera installe

le Torqx M28 semble le plus performant, reste a les voir fonctionner avec l'EFI 1.7 

j'espere que SL resout ce souci


----------



## gildas1 (26 Août 2009)

painauchocolat a dit:


> autres alternatives au Intel (qui est le plus cher pour l'instant)
> 
> - 128GB Patriot Torqx M28
> 
> ...



J'ai un torqx 128 Go M28, et pas de pbs d'installation, je ne peux plus m'en passer... 
j'ai un MBP 13"3 avec 4Go de DDR et ce fameux SSD

par contre je ne l'ai pas trouver à 350 &#8364; loin de là!

tant mieux si tu le trouves à ce prix...

moi je te dis: fonces c'est un superbe SSD!
et garantie de 10 ans !!!!!!!!!


tiens nous au courant


----------



## Anonyme (26 Août 2009)

gildas1 a dit:


> J'ai un torqx 128 Go M28, et pas de pbs d'installation, je ne peux plus m'en passer...
> j'ai un MBP 13"3 avec 4Go de DDR et ce fameux SSD
> 
> par contre je ne l'ai pas trouver à 350  loin de là!
> ...



salut

as tu l'EFI 1.7 ?

merci


----------



## malcbo (26 Août 2009)

painauchocolat a dit:


> autres alternatives au Intel (qui est le plus cher pour l'instant)
> 
> - 128GB Patriot Torqx M28
> 
> ...



J'ai eu mon X25-M (G2) 160Go à 360 euros livré 

Pour la question de l'EFI 1.7, ça n'a pas l'air de brider les performances. Voici un screen de xbench


----------



## Anonyme (26 Août 2009)

malcbo a dit:


> J'ai eu mon X25-M (G2) 160Go à 360 euros livré
> 
> Pour la question de l'EFI 1.7, ça n'a pas l'air de brider les performances. Voici un screen de xbench



l'EFI 1.7 debride certes le debit (passage de 1.5 a 3.0)

mais beaucoup de dd et SSD ne sont plus reconnus

l'intel a l'air bien reconnu

finalement j'ai retenu 2 choix autour de 350 euros: 

les 2 Patriot

parce que les perf du Falcon s'effondrent rapidement a l'usage et l'OCZ ne semble pas aimer le Mac...

plus qu'une semaine et je serai fixe avec SL


----------



## Anonyme (27 Août 2009)

c'est hallucinant les messages sur les forums US de gens qui passent par la SAV pour avoir un changement de carte mere histoire de repasser en EFI 1.6

est ce que l'utilisation d'un SSD a encore un reel interet si la bande passante est bridee de moitie ?


----------



## Aozera (27 Août 2009)

painauchocolat a dit:


> est ce que l'utilisation d'un SSD a encore un reel interet si la bande passante est bridee de moitie ?



Cela dépend du débit séquentiel maximal du SSD, si l'interface est saturée, en effet c'est génant. Enfin le débit n'est pas le seul facteur intéressant d'un SSD; le temps d'accès est extrêmement faible, ce qui est en soin aussi primordiale que le débit. Donc oui, je pense, ça reste intéressant.


----------



## didche (29 Août 2009)

je vous copie le message que j'avais mis sur un file le 1/08 suite à l'achat d'un MP15....le SSD est apparemment un Toshiba :

"ça y est je l'ai reçu avant hier....je l'ai déballé avec soin prenant tout mon temps....pas de mauvaises surprises et surtout ils ont rectifié le tir apparemment avec les charnières : l'ouverture de l'écran et fermeture de l'écran est moins souple que j'ai entendu dire et lu, il ne se ferme seul qu'à environ 1 à 2 cm.....super matériel et le 250 SSD quel silence....je vais faire attention à la sauvegarde.....au niveau marque du SSD je ne peux rien vous dire l'info système indique modèle : APPLE SSD TS256A....quelqu'un peut il me dire quel fabricant il s'agit, Samsung? Peut être Toshiba....je viens de lire un test sur un site anglophone et il est bon, l'auteur est agréablement surpris pour la vitesse : http://forums.macrumors.com/showthread.php?t=740955
A propos de Word 2008 il s'ouvre vitesse grand V.....

Trés content pour l'instant....affaire à suivre"

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 16h30 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 16h26 ----------

Au sujet du SSD j'ai une question : je suppose que les utilitaires de maintenance pour disque dur classique ne sont pas appropriés pour les SSD....j'ai lu qu'il y aurait des logiciels utilitaires adaptés pour les clés USB et cartes mémoires mais n'ai rien lu de spécifique pour SSD....Qu'en pensez vous ?


----------



## malcbo (29 Août 2009)

didche a dit:


> je vous copie le message que j'avais mis sur un file le 1/08 suite à l'achat d'un MP15....le SSD est apparemment un Toshiba :
> 
> "ça y est je l'ai reçu avant hier....je l'ai déballé avec soin prenant tout mon temps....pas de mauvaises surprises et surtout ils ont rectifié le tir apparemment avec les charnières : l'ouverture de l'écran et fermeture de l'écran est moins souple que j'ai entendu dire et lu, il ne se ferme seul qu'à environ 1 à 2 cm.....super matériel et le 250 SSD quel silence....je vais faire attention à la sauvegarde.....au niveau marque du SSD je ne peux rien vous dire l'info système indique modèle : APPLE SSD TS256A....quelqu'un peut il me dire quel fabricant il s'agit, Samsung? Peut être Toshiba....je viens de lire un test sur un site anglophone et il est bon, l'auteur est agréablement surpris pour la vitesse : http://forums.macrumors.com/showthread.php?t=740955
> A propos de Word 2008 il s'ouvre vitesse grand V.....
> ...


 
Tu parles de ceux par défaut sur OS X?


----------



## didche (29 Août 2009)

je me pose la question compte tenu des spécificités du SSD....Je suppose que l'utilitaire disque de l'OSX pour ce qu'il fait convient mais pour de la maintenance plus complexe.....C'est ds le SVM Mac de décembre 08 au sujet de "huit utilitaires de recupérations de données" qu'ils ont parlé de logiciels spécifiques pour clé USB et carte mémoire, donc je me suis dit et pour le SSD ??
J'ai lu également un autre article qui disait si j'ai bonne mémoire de ne pas utiliser la défragmentation....

J'ai cherché un logiciel de maintenance pour SSD sur le web mais rien, personne n'en parle....


----------



## Raf (30 Août 2009)

Les disque SSD disposent déjà d'un certain nombre de "logiciel" interne qui effectue la maintenance.

Par exemple, La défragmentation ne sert à rien car le support n'étant pas en mouvement, il n'y a aucun interet d'avoir les blocs cote à cote, au contraire il faut les répartir uniformément pour assurer un veillissement optimale des mémoires.


----------



## chounim (30 Août 2009)

Un bon article qui répondra a bon nombre de questions : Comprendre le SSD


----------



## droyze (30 Août 2009)

salut, je vais bientôt m'acheter un Macbook pro. 

Tous les disques SSD que l'ont achète dans le commerce sont compatible?

C'est dur à installer?

Je crois que sur les nouveaux MBP, on ne peux pas l'ouvrir facilement


----------



## chounim (30 Août 2009)

tous les SSD sont compatibles s'il sont a la bonne dimension : 2,5 pouces. standart le plus courant. Et SATA (le plus courant aussi)
très simple a installer.
Très simple a ouvrir.


----------



## gildas1 (30 Août 2009)

question bete je vois ou que je suis en efi 1.7 et que ce'est supporté par mon macbook pro ?

sur xbench a drive type il me le reconnait comme un samsung mon dur (j'ai un torqx M28)

pareil dans les infos de mon mac c'est assez bizarre je trouve


----------



## Raf (30 Août 2009)

Apple a sans aucun doute plusieurs fournisseur de disque SSD : Samsung, Toshiba... C'est la même chose pour les disques dur classiques.


----------



## gildas1 (31 Août 2009)

Raf a dit:


> Apple a sans aucun doute plusieurs fournisseur de disque SSD : Samsung, Toshiba... C'est la même chose pour les disques dur classiques.




oui mais j'ai un torqx M28 

bizarre bizarre


sinon pour une note d'humour: j'ai recu SL samedi, .... comme ma commande n'avait jamais été validée ben je l'ai eu gratuit 

merci apple 




sinon pour en revenir au sujet, le fait d'avoir installer SL, rend l'acces aux programmes bcp plus rapide MAIS chose bizarre, mes resultats sous XBENCH sont de 139!!! (en moyenne) c'est moins qu'auparavant, c'est bizarre je trouve !


----------



## didche (31 Août 2009)

Raf a dit:


> Les disque SSD disposent déjà d'un certain nombre de "logiciel" interne qui effectue la maintenance.
> 
> Par exemple, La défragmentation ne sert à rien car le support n'étant pas en mouvement, il n'y a aucun interet d'avoir les blocs cote à cote, au contraire il faut les répartir uniformément pour assurer un veillissement optimale des mémoires.



Merci pour les infos.

Et merci Chounim pour le lien je vais aller le lire de ce pas


----------



## droyze (1 Septembre 2009)

Bonjour, j'aurais voulu savoir si ce disque SSD était compatible avec les nouveaux MBP, je le trouve pas très cher. Mais bon après faut-il regarder d'autres données que la capacité ?

http://www.rueducommerce.fr/Composa...SSDNow-V-Series-128-Go-SATA-Pour-Notebook.htm


Merci


----------



## chounim (1 Septembre 2009)

oui il est pleinement compatible. Il ne fait pas concurrence au haut du panier en performance, mais il marchera très bien. Bon rapport qualité prix. En plus, pratique le boitier externe avec.


----------



## Anonyme (1 Septembre 2009)

mon SSD arrive demain :love:

mon MBP va prendre un coup de fouet :love:


----------



## gildas1 (1 Septembre 2009)

SL et ssd que du bonheur 

sinon quel ssd as tu pris?


un intel?


----------



## Anonyme (1 Septembre 2009)

oui :love:
intel postville :love:


----------



## droyze (1 Septembre 2009)

Mieux vaut acheter un SSD Intel ou alors les autres marques sont tout aussi fiable et performant????


----------



## basthet (1 Septembre 2009)

Je suis toujours à la recherche d'un SSD pleinement compatible et satisfaisant pour mon futur MBP17 ... personne ne semble avoir franchi le pas ?


----------



## Anonyme (1 Septembre 2009)

droyze a dit:


> Mieux vaut acheter un SSD Intel ou alors les autres marques sont tout aussi fiable et performant????



intel


----------



## DarkMoineau (1 Septembre 2009)

Le SSD est-ce vraiment utile actuellement?
Avec Snow, les Mac démarrent très vite (le mien joue au plus rapide avec mon téléviseur pour dire) même s'ils ont un HDD, et ils sont très réactifs.
Et puis les SSD stockent peu, sont plus onéreux et on manque de retour sur leur durée de vie.
Alors j'avoue trouver ça séduisant comme vous, mais je me demande, à propos des SSD, s'il n'y aurait pas un vers dans la pommeP).


----------



## Anonyme (1 Septembre 2009)

il suffit de lancer office 2008 sur un SSD pour voir la difference avec un HDD

c'est flagrant
c'est un exemple parmi tant d'autres mais qd on sait a quel point office est lent a se lancer sur mac...

pour le demarrage c'est franchement pas important, a moins d'eteindre sa machine tout le temps

la prochaine fois que je m'achete un mac mini, je lui mettrai un SSD egalement

il suffit de voir de nombreux tests de SL pour voir que dans certains cas, il n'y a pas de gain
alors mettre un SSD est d'autant plus pertinent avec SL

j'ai d'ailleurs tester le MBP de mon collegue qui a un SSD et qui est passe a SL, la nuit et le jour avec le mien (meme modele de MBP)


----------



## DarkMoineau (1 Septembre 2009)

D'accord. Et bien je pensait pas que ça se voyait sur Snow car mon mien de petit Snow adoré chéri est on ne peut plus véloce et le plus long revient à taper mon mot de passe.

Oui c'est un HDD et pas un SSD.

Bon après il est vrai que ma précédente machine c'était un PC de 2003, mais avec Ubuntu depuis quelques semaines (ayant vidé le disque pour le Mac j'avais voulu tester sur le vieux PC. Non je mettrais pas Ubuntu sur le mac, je préfère Snow, mais comme ça j'ai l'expérience des trois principaux OS).

Cette sensation vient peut-être de là.

Mais si je n'ai pas chronométré le démarrage je confirme ce qui avait été dit dans d'autres topics, Snow s'éteint en 4/5 secondes.


----------



## gildas1 (1 Septembre 2009)

Les Intel postville sont biens, mais qd j'ai pris le mien je n'ai pas pu le trouver au même tarif...

me concernant, je suis content de mon ssd, l'ouverture d'office sur mon mac est limité seulement par le logo du démarrage et c'est tout :rateau:

je ne regrette pas cet investissement de 350 
faut le voir pour le croire...

j'ai préféré prendre un macbook pro moins veloce (13"3 de base) et lui mettre 4Go et ce fameur TORQX M28

je pense d'ici peu de refaire l'install proprement du SL!


----------



## Anonyme (2 Septembre 2009)

qq petits instants de peur apres les 40 minutes de clonage de disque... et voila que je poste depuis mon MBP pourvu de son joli SSD reconnu sans probleme sous EFI 1.7 :love::love::love:

MBP je t'aime :love:


----------



## chounim (2 Septembre 2009)

ah bah t'as l'air content en tout cas !


----------



## gildas1 (2 Septembre 2009)

painauchocolat a dit:


> qq petits instants de peur apres les 40 minutes de clonage de disque... et voila que je poste depuis mon MBP pourvu de son joli SSD reconnu sans probleme sous EFI 1.7 :love::love::love:
> 
> MBP je t'aime :love:



une petite installation propre de SL aurait ete de rigueur :love:

je suis curieux de savoir en cb de tps ton MBP boot sous le postville


----------



## Anonyme (2 Septembre 2009)

gildas1 a dit:


> une petite installation propre de SL aurait ete de rigueur :love:
> 
> je suis curieux de savoir en cb de tps ton MBP boot sous le postville




je me suis fait une mega frayeur

le SSD bootait en 40 secondes et les applis se lancaient lentement

finalement j'ai refait une clean install de SL (auparavant update de SL depuis Leo)

bonne nouvelle l'upgrade dvd boote sans besoin de Leo, j'ai tout formate et fait le clean install

maintenant mon MBP 13 boote en 15 secondes top chrono :love::love::love:

les applis se lancement instantanement !!!!

c'est ultra hallucinant, Word 2008 qui mettait une eternite, se lance maintenant en un clin d'oeil :love:

il s'eteint en 1 seconde


----------



## chounim (2 Septembre 2009)

Je boot en pil poil 15 secondes, et ouverture automatique de mail, safari itunes et adium en 16 secondes.  d'autres questions ?


----------



## Anonyme (2 Septembre 2009)

le SSD quel bonheur :love::love::love:

surtout Intel 100% compatible avec l'EFI 1.7 :love::love::love:


c'est sur et certain, qd j'acheterai un Mac mini, je lui offrirai un SSD :love:


----------



## Anonyme (2 Septembre 2009)

Depuis snow Leopard,  office 2008 se lance en temps réel sur mon mini ssd, la gestion a l'air optimisée.


----------



## Anonyme (2 Septembre 2009)

oui c'est un vrai confort Word qui se lance enfin normalement 

c'etait une vraie galere auparavant


----------



## gildas1 (2 Septembre 2009)

comment voir si compatibilité efi 1.7?

enfin je me doutes que mon ssd est compatible car mon MBP boot en moins de 16s donc vu   que les perfs sont là ...


----------



## Anonyme (3 Septembre 2009)

puis je desactiver le systeme de detection de mouvement qui etait cense proteger le DD ?


----------



## kelFAI (3 Septembre 2009)

chounim a dit:


> Je boot en pil poil 15 secondes, et ouverture automatique de mail, safari itunes et adium en 16 secondes.  d'autres questions ?



Non aucune voila qui fait réver !!! Je me demande bien quand Apple proposera des iMAc avec une double solution SSD puissant de 64G max pour système + appli et HDD normal pour stockage !


----------



## chounim (3 Septembre 2009)

painauchocolat a dit:


> puis je desactiver le systeme de detection de mouvement qui etait cense proteger le DD ?



Pas besoin, ce programme de protection fait partie du firmware du disque dur lui même je crois. Pas besoin.


----------



## noibe02 (3 Septembre 2009)

En combien de secondes boot-on sur XP avec un SSD?
(XP pour les jeux bien sûr..... )
Merci.....


----------



## chounim (3 Septembre 2009)

Je sais pas si je l'installerai un jour


----------



## Gauthier (3 Septembre 2009)

C'est quoi "EFI 1.7" ? Ca a un rapport avec le beurre homonyme ?


----------



## chounim (3 Septembre 2009)

C'est une version de firmware. Il est apparu juste apres la sortie des derneirs macbookpro pour corriger le débit du SATA II qui était bridé à moitié.


----------



## Anonyme (3 Septembre 2009)

Gauthier a dit:


> C'est quoi "EFI 1.7" ? Ca a un rapport avec le beurre homonyme ?



moins d'omega 3  mais plus de problemes


----------



## c-bassti1 (5 Septembre 2009)

Bonjour à tous,
Je suis un p'tit nouveau mais ça fait déjà bien longtemps que je pioche des infos et astuces sur ce forum...mais là j'avoue j'ai besoin que quelqu'un me rassure ....

Voilà j'ai un ssd Intel 160 go Postville sur lequel j'ai fait une clean install de Snow Leopard sur un MBP Unibody:

 Nom du modèle :	MacBook Pro
  Identifiant du modèle :	MacBookPro5,1
  Nom du processeur :	Intel Core 2 Duo
  Vitesse du processeur :	2,93 GHz
  Nombre de processeurs :	1
  Nombre total de curs :	2
  Cache de niveau 2 :	6 Mo
  Mémoire :	4 Go
  Vitesse du bus :	1,07 GHz
  Version de la ROM de démarrage :	MBP51.007E.B05
  Version SMC (système) :	1.41f2
  Numéro de série (système) :	739260097XL
  UUID du matériel :	3110E71A-B783-5E56-B428-FB1FC1CD1FAD
  Capteur de mouvement brusque :
  État :	Activé


NVidia MCP79 AHCI :

  Fournisseur :	NVidia
  Produit :	MCP79 AHCI
  Vitesse :	3 Gigabits
  Description :	AHCI Version 1.20 Supported

INTEL SSDSA2M160G2GC :

  Capacité :	160,04 Go (160*041*885*696 octets)
  Modèle :	INTEL SSDSA2M160G2GC                    
  Révision :	2CV102G9
  Numéro de série :	CVPO9306000S160AGN  
  NCQ (Native Command Queuing) :	Oui
  Profondeur de la file dattente :	32
  Support amovible :	Non
  Disque amovible :	Non
  Nom BSD :	disk0
  Type de carte de partition :	GPT (Tableau de partition GUID)
  État S.M.A.R.T. :	Vérifié
  Volumes :
Macintosh SSD :
  Capacité :	159,7 Go (159*697*911*808 octets)
  Disponible :	65,97 Go (65*974*177*792 octets)
  Inscriptible :	Oui
  Système de fichiers :	HFS+ journalisé
  Nom BSD :	disk0s2
  Point de montage :	/

Le problème est que dès le 1er boot apres la fin de l'install il m'a fallu plus d'une minute pour voir la pomme et quasiment une minute pour le boot sur le bureau...
J'ai fait une p'tite réparation des autorisations qui est vierge et j'ai redemarré x fois,pour finalement avoir un boot complet entre 29 et 30 secondes...alors qu'avec mon hdd Hitachi en 7200 tr/m ce meme boot prend 33 secondes...

Quand je lis dans vos post et qu'il vous faut entre 15 et 16 secondes pour le démarrage complet j'ai bien les glandes,à plus de 400 euros le ssd,je suis un peu déçu...
Par contre il est vrai que les applications se lancent quasiment instantanément apres le boot...

Detail du boot:
-allumage du MBP jusqu'à la pomme: entre 12 et 13 secondes
-de la pomme jusqu'au bureau chargé:entre 15 et 17 secondes

Le ssd en question à le dernier firmware . 

Quelqu'un peut m'aider à savoir pourquoi mon boot est aussi rapide que mon hdd en 7200 tr/m...???

Ps: désolé d'etre un boulet ... et merci à ceux qui peuvent m'aider...


----------



## chounim (5 Septembre 2009)

As-tu regardé dans les préférences système > démarrage ? Ton SSD devrait être sélectionné par défaut comme boot.


----------



## droyze (5 Septembre 2009)

Resalut à tous, je viens de commander mon MBP 15". Donc je vais surement me commander un SSD avant qu'il arrive pour le changer directement quand il arrivera.

- Est-ce facilement changeable un disque dur sur un MBP ?

- J'hésite entre un disque Kingston et Intel sur RDC, vous en pensez quoi?

- aurais-je une mise à jour de l'EFI à faire ?




EDIT : vous en pensez quoi de celui la?  http://www.rueducommerce.fr/Composa...ire-SSD-2-5-Ultra-Drive-ME-128-Go-SATA-II.htm

Ecriture : 160 mo/s

Lecture : 200 mo/s


----------



## c-bassti1 (5 Septembre 2009)

chounim a dit:


> As-tu regardé dans les préférences système > démarrage ? Ton SSD devrait être sélectionné par défaut comme boot.



Oui j'ai déjà regardé est il est bien selectionné par defaut...
je pige pas ...


----------



## Anonyme (5 Septembre 2009)

refait un clean install mais en reformattant ton SSD grace a l'utilitaire de disque dur DVD avant de lancer l'install a proprement parler

ca devrait corriger le probleme


----------



## droyze (5 Septembre 2009)

Bon bah j'ai commandé ce disque SSD : http://www.rueducommerce.fr/Composa...ire-SSD-2-5-Ultra-Drive-ME-128-Go-SATA-II.htm


Enespérant que ce ne soit pas dur à installer (une trappe ça serait nikel)


----------



## c-bassti1 (5 Septembre 2009)

painauchocolat a dit:


> refait un clean install mais en reformattant ton SSD grace a l'utilitaire de disque dur DVD avant de lancer l'install a proprement parler
> 
> ca devrait corriger le probleme



ben le problème c'est que j'ai exactement fait ça quand j'ai installé snow leopard sur le ssd pour la  2eme fois ...
J'ai booté sur le cd pour aller dans l'utilitaire de disque que j'ai à nouveau formaté pour refaire une clean install mais ça ne change rien à mon problème,le boot bien qu'il ne soit pas long et quasiment identique à mon disque dur en 7200 tr/m à savoir entre 29 et 30 secondes la seule différence et qu'au lancement des applications c'est beaucoup plus rapide sur le ssd...

Là je sais plus quoi faire...je me tate meme pour me faire rembourser tellement je suis déçu surtout quand je vois certain d'entre vous qui boot entre 15 et 16 secondes


----------



## chounim (5 Septembre 2009)

hum, bizarre, il doit y avoir une explication...faut la trouver...tu as bien formaté en "journalisé" ? tu as formaté en faisant une remise à zéro des données complète ?


----------



## c-bassti1 (5 Septembre 2009)

chounim a dit:


> hum, bizarre, il doit y avoir une explication...faut la trouver...tu as bien formaté en "journalisé" ? tu as formaté en faisant une remise à zéro des données complète ?



Carément que c'est bizarre...
Personne n'a eu de problemes ...et comme la chance ne sourit pas vraiment,faut que ça me tombe dessus...

J'ai bien formaté en journalisé...et pas qu'une fois...par contre je n'ai pas essayé en faisant une remise à zéro des données complète!!!!pas de risques sur ssd???

Chounim quand tu dis que tu démarres pile poil en 15 secondes...c'est bien machine éteinte jusqu'au bureau????et non pas de la pomme au boot jusqu'au bureau???

Désolé de faire mon boulet mais 409 euros pour demarrer de 2 ou 3 secondes plus vite que hdd ça fait mal aux fesses,déjà que ma femme à faillit me tuer quand elle sut pour le ssd...


----------



## chounim (5 Septembre 2009)

oui, 15s depuis la pression sur le bouton.

Aucun risque de formater avec "remise a zero des données" j'l'ai deja fait deux fois. Ca prend juste un peu de temps. Je sais pas vraiment si ca joue par contre...


----------



## c-bassti1 (5 Septembre 2009)

chounim a dit:


> oui, 15s depuis la pression sur le bouton.
> 
> Aucun risque de formater avec "remise a zero des données" j'l'ai deja fait deux fois. Ca prend juste un peu de temps. Je sais pas vraiment si ca joue par contre...



Quand j'ai reçu mon ssd je l'ai monté dans un boitier externe en 2,5 pour le formater car je ne pouvais pas le monter directement dans le MBP car j'avais pas l'outillage adéquate pour enlever les espèces de vis sur le coté  du disque dur d'origine...
J'ai donc démarré sur mon hdd d'origine et snow leopard m'a prévenu que le ssd dans boitier externe n'était pas formaté,je l'ai donc formaté dans l'utilitaire de disque et aprés j'ai fait un clonage avec carbon copy cloner...

Une fois la fin fois du clonage j'ai inversé le hdd et le ssd...et dès ce moment là le boot à était franchement très long pour ensuite se stabiliser entre 29 et 30 secondes...

Le fait que j'ai monté mon ssd dans boitier externe pour formater le volume pour la 1ere fois ne saurait pas la cause de mon problème???

Pour revenir à mon histoire quand j'ai vu que le boot était long...je me suis pas prit la tète...j'ai redémarré sur le dvd de snow leopard pour passer par l'utilitaire de disque pour formater le ssd et faire une clean install...mais rien n'y fait la vitesse du boot ne change pas ...

Je vais faire comme tu dis chounim reformater mais avec la remise à zéro des données...mais dois-je encore refaire une clean install sachant qu'il me faut pas loin de 3h pour tout réinstaller,ou bien est ce que je peux faire une sauvegarde soit par time machine soit par carbon copy cloner comme précédement j'ai déjà fait une clean install??? 

et un gros merci pour le coup de main,ça fait plaisir de se faire aider...


----------



## chounim (5 Septembre 2009)

Le principal, a mon sens, est de faire une clean instal du système. Il doit y avoir des chooses qui diffèrent quand tu utilise un HDD ou un SSD. Fait ta sauvegarde time machine, essai une vraie clean instal après une RAZ des données. Tu ne perds rien. Si ton temps de boot évolue, tu as ta solution, et tes 3 heures à perdre, sinon pas de solution pour moi.

Mais à mon avis, ca devrait résoudre le probleme, qui doit venir de la :


c-bassti1 a dit:


> Une fois la fin fois du clonage j'ai inversé le hdd et le ssd...e


Finalement, le système ne doit pas être complètement identique.


----------



## Anonyme (5 Septembre 2009)

j'ai fait pareil

clone le DD vers le SSD

finalement ca a donne un temps de boot de 45 secondes !!!

j'ai finalement boote avec le DVD de SL, reformate le SSD et fait le clean install et maintenant mon SSD est au top de sa forme


----------



## c-bassti1 (5 Septembre 2009)

chounim a dit:


> Le principal, a mon sens, est de faire une clean instal du système. Il doit y avoir des chooses qui diffèrent quand tu utilise un HDD ou un SSD. Fait ta sauvegarde time machine, essai une vraie clean instal après une RAZ des données. Tu ne perds rien. Si ton temps de boot évolue, tu as ta solution, et tes 3 heures à perdre, sinon pas de solution pour moi.
> 
> Mais à mon avis, ca devrait résoudre le probleme, qui doit venir de la :
> 
> Finalement, le système ne doit pas être complètement identique.



Je suis déjà en train de faire ma sauvegarde time machine et après formatage avec remise à zéro des données....je croise les doigts et je serre les fesses pour que ça marche enfin...
Je repasserai dans la soirée pour dire ce qu'il en est...

encore merci...


----------



## Anonyme (5 Septembre 2009)

t'embetes pas avec time machine

mets ton HD dans un boitier externe
installes le SSD
formates le avant le clean install
fais le clean install et a la fin, lorsqu'il te demande si tu veux importer des données, tu le feras depuis le DD externe (comptes, parametres, etc)

car je pense que si tu restaures une sauvegarde time machine, tu vas recuperer dans ton systeme des elements dedies au DD et non au SSD...

c'est ce que j'ai fait en tout et ca marche nickel

contrairement au clonage et a time machine, qui n'ont pas donne les effets desires sur le SSD


----------



## c-bassti1 (5 Septembre 2009)

painauchocolat a dit:


> j'ai fait pareil
> 
> clone le DD vers le SSD
> 
> ...



Bon voila j'ai terminé...
J'ai donc démarré sur le dvd de snow leopard pour aller dans l'utilitaire de disque pour formater mon ssd avec la remise à zéro des données...et ensuite  j'ai fait une clean install...sans importer mes données ou autres applications...vierge juste snow leopard dessus...

Hééé ben dans le cul lulu...

Boot complet en 32 secondes... pression du bouton jusqu'au bureau....super je prend plus de temps qu'avant et pourtant j'ai tout fait nickel et rien dedans à part snow leopard...

Détail du boot:
  5 secondes entre l'allumage et le bong
+8 secondes entre le bong et la pomme 
+18 à 19 secondes entre la pomme et bureau

Là je pète un cable non seulement ça prend plus de temps mais en plus je dois tout me réinstaller + l'importation des données...
Au passage j'ai bien vérifié dans les préférences système mon ssd et bien par défaut en meme temps y a que lui....

une chose est certaineje suis pas près d'oublier mon passage sur un ssd...

Quelqu'un à encore une idée avant que je me rétracte et que je me fasse rembourser???


----------



## Anonyme (5 Septembre 2009)

la je seche totalement

parce qu'un tel temps de boot sur un X25 c'est hallucinant


----------



## c-bassti1 (5 Septembre 2009)

ben j'arrive pas comprendre le pourquoi du comment...et là j'ai la haine et je l'exploserai bien contre mur.....


----------



## Anonyme (5 Septembre 2009)

demandes un echange standard


----------



## c-bassti1 (5 Septembre 2009)

painauchocolat a dit:


> demandes un echange standard



je l'ai acheté sur top achat alors je connais pas trop la réputation de ce site...
Et puis un échange standard meme avec ça je serai parano,ou en cas pas bien rassurer...


----------



## chounim (5 Septembre 2009)

Alors la je sèche...


----------



## esales (5 Septembre 2009)

Peut être un reset PMU !!!!!
au cas où celà viendrait le la carte mère.


----------



## c-bassti1 (6 Septembre 2009)

esales a dit:


> Peut être un reset PMU !!!!!
> au cas où celà viendrait le la carte mère.



Un reset PMU????
La manip ou il faut enlever la batterie et l'alim pour rester 5 secondes sur le bouton ???
J'ai pas essayé ...si seulement ça pouvait etre ça...
Je test ça tout de suite

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 02h52 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 02h37 ----------

j'y croyais pas trop,donc pour le reset pmu que dalle...toujours le meme boot...


----------



## esales (6 Septembre 2009)

Pour la manip du reset PMU, elle dépend de ta machine. Donc vérifie celle qui correspond à la tienne.


Va voir ce site, mais il me semble qu'il ne faut pas enlever la batterie sur ton Macbook Pro
http://support.apple.com/kb/HT1411?viewlocale=fr_FR


----------



## c-bassti1 (6 Septembre 2009)

esales a dit:


> Pour la manip du reset PMU, elle dépend de ta machine. Donc vérifie celle qui correspond à la tienne.
> 
> 
> Va voir ce site, mais il me semble qu'il ne faut pas enlever la batterie sur ton Macbook Pro
> ...


----------



## gildas1 (6 Septembre 2009)

je te trouve très très patient...

Après toutes ces manips je te conseillerai de l'envoyer illico là où tu l'as acheter pour un remboursement car si tu demandes un echange standard ils sont capable de te dire qu'ils preferent le renvoyer chez Intel pour verification...

donc tu te fais rembourser et tu passes une nouvelle commande...

bonne chance


ps: moi je comprends tjrs pas pquoi le dur deconnerait sur le boot et pas en usage courant.... pourquoi tu as un boot long si par la suite tu as des tps d'acces correct lors de l'usage de soft...?

peut être qu'un X bench te donnerait plus d'infos sur les temps d'acces etc etc... et donc tu aurai une meilleure idée de l'etat de ton postville


----------



## noibe02 (6 Septembre 2009)

Selon vous, quel est le meilleur SSD dans la catégorie des plus de 250 go?


----------



## c-bassti1 (6 Septembre 2009)

gildas1 a dit:


> je te trouve très très patient...
> 
> Après toutes ces manips je te conseillerai de l'envoyer illico là où tu l'as acheter pour un remboursement car si tu demandes un echange standard ils sont capable de te dire qu'ils preferent le renvoyer chez Intel pour verification...
> 
> ...



Et pourtant je suis vraiment pas genre patient...c'est seulement que jusqu'à présent je pensais que mon problème était logiciel et non pas matériel...mais maintenant je commence à avoir des doutes

J'arrive meme pas à faire le reset du SMC car durant la manip je n'ai pas constaté ceci"Vous pouvez aussi vérifier visuellement que le SMC se réinitialise en observant le voyant (diode électroluminescente) de ladaptateur. Il séteint momentanément lors de la réinitialisation du SMC."...

...


----------



## c-bassti1 (6 Septembre 2009)

Voir la pièce jointe 22010


Les résultats sous Xbench....


----------



## Raf (6 Septembre 2009)

Je viends de recevoir mon Macbookpro 15", avec un SSD 256 (Modèle APPLE SSD TS256A ). Premières impressions :

- Pas de bruit, mais vraiment pas, ça surprend après 20 ans à attendre le bruit du disque dur signalant le démarrage. Et ça chauffe pas donc pas de ventilos qui tournent lors du travail bureautique.

- Ouverture de la session en ... à non c'est déjà ouvert ! (5 à 10 secondes) J'en ai enlevé la saisie du mot de passe tant qu'a faire...

- Démarrage des applis : divisé par 4 ou 5 environ, combiner avec snowleopard... ça arrache (surtout mail).

- Charger une photo en RAW de 10 Mo dans Aperture 4 à 5s environ...


----------



## noibe02 (6 Septembre 2009)

Quelle est la marque du SSD qu'apple a intégré dans ton macbook pro 15"?
Pourras-tu faire des benchs pour voir ces capacités?


----------



## droyze (6 Septembre 2009)

Moi j'ai commandé mon SSD

http://www.rueducommerce.fr/Composa...ire-SSD-2-5-Ultra-Drive-ME-128-Go-SATA-II.htm

Ecriture : 160 mo/s

Lecture : 200 mo/s


Sur Benchmarks il est plus rapide que les ssd Intel

http://benchmarkreviews.com/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=298&Itemid=60


----------



## Raf (6 Septembre 2009)

@noibe02 : Tu devrais trouver tes réponses là :

http://forums.macrumors.com/showthread.php?t=740955


----------



## gildas1 (6 Septembre 2009)

c-bassti1 a dit:


> Voir la pièce jointe 22010
> 
> 
> Les résultats sous Xbench....




tes resultats sont plus qu'honorant donc 2 possibilités soit le demarrage te pose probleme et là tu le retournes, soit tu n'y penses plus et te confortes avec les résultats que tu obtiens...

ton postville est meilleur que mon Torqx M28, et je bootes en 16 s...

je serai dans ton cas le boot ne me derangerait pas tant que lors de l'utilisation des applications il est réactif!



A toi de voir...


----------



## c-bassti1 (8 Septembre 2009)

gildas1 a dit:


> tes resultats sont plus qu'honorant donc 2 possibilités soit le demarrage te pose probleme et là tu le retournes, soit tu n'y penses plus et te confortes avec les résultats que tu obtiens...
> 
> ton postville est meilleur que mon Torqx M28, et je bootes en 16 s...
> 
> ...



Salut à tous...

Verdict concernant mon ssd intel postville...ben retour à la case départ...avec remboursement à la clé...
Mon temps de boot est toujours de 32 secondes....je viens de remettre mon HD en 7200 tr/m et je boot en 35 secondes...la seule différence se situe au lancements des grosses applications ...là oui le ssd marche fort ...mais je reste sur ma faim...j'aurai bien fait un échange avec le SAV mais j'aurai dépassé le délai legal pour la rétractation ...ce qui m'empechera pas de m'en acheter un autre ultérieurement...et je reviendrai vous voir pour vous donnez j'espere de meilleurs impressions....

Tchao


----------



## droyze (14 Septembre 2009)

Je viens de recevoir mon MBP 15". Alors avec le disque dur d'origine, le mac met a peu près 35 secondes pour être opérationnel. Et avec mon SSD Super Talent 128Go, bah 15 secondes et tout les applis s'ouvre directement sans attente, que du bonheur ! ! !


----------



## Anonyme (14 Septembre 2009)

Il est clair que je ne pourais pas revenir en arrière.


----------



## Raf (15 Septembre 2009)

Rien que pour le silence, je ne reviendrai effectivement pas à un disque dur classique.


----------



## jojolapatate (15 Décembre 2009)

Bonsoir,
ca fait a peu pres 3 mois que je lorgne de coté d'un ssd surtout le postville 80 gigas, j'ai un macbook unibody (5.1) avec son disque dur d'origine (5400 trs/min) donc je pense que l'upgrade serait sans commune mesure !!!
Mais je me pose des questions concernant lla degradation des performances au fur et à mesure de l'utilisation vu que snow leopard ne supporte pas le trim. Je sais que l'intel fait partie des meilleurs sur ce point mais j'ai des doutes.

==>Si vous avez des impressions ou sentiments apres un delai d'utilisation, je suis preneur.
merci


----------



## gildas1 (15 Décembre 2009)

chaque 2 mois je fais une sauvegarde sous superduper sur dd externe puis je formates l'intel en 1 passe de zero puis je viens réinstaller ma copie via super duper sur mon intel

cela permet de repartir nickel


----------



## Emmanuel94 (15 Décembre 2009)

gildas1 a dit:


> chaque 2 mois je fais une sauvegarde sous superduper sur dd externe puis je formates l'intel en 1 passe de zero puis je viens réinstaller ma copie via super duper sur mon intel
> 
> cela permet de repartir nickel



j'avoue que je suis très content du SSD sur mon MBA, (c'est surtout la taille qui me stresse, j'espère que dans 24 mois lorsque je changerai la batterie, je pourrai lui greffer un SSD de 500 GO au moins), je n'ai pas noté de ralentissement depuis le mois de juillet alors que cette machine me sert tout les jours (le SSD est plein à 50 %, je n'ai presque rien mis comme fichiers médias, pas de photos, juste une trentaine d'albums musicaux)


----------



## gildas1 (15 Décembre 2009)

intel bosse sur une variante du postville en 320Go

pour le 500 tu devra encore patienter un bout de tps et je ne te parle pas des tarifs ...


----------



## jojolapatate (15 Décembre 2009)

gildas1 a dit:


> chaque 2 mois je fais une sauvegarde sous superduper sur dd externe puis je formates l'intel en 1 passe de zero puis je viens réinstaller ma copie via super duper sur mon intel
> 
> cela permet de repartir nickel



Merci de ta réponse mais si tu fais cela c'est que tu sent une degradation des perfs alors, est-elle importante ?


----------



## gildas1 (16 Décembre 2009)

En fait je sens rien 

mais on nous bassine tellement avec les pertes de perfs que j'en ai pris l'habitude 

puis cela fait un bon complement à Time Machine


----------



## Gr3gZZ (16 Décembre 2009)

Au pires les applications on ne les ferment pas et c'est aussi rapide


----------



## Raf (16 Décembre 2009)

D'un autre coté les performances d'un SSD par rapport à un disque classique sont telles que même si au bout d'un certain temps il est moins performant... C'est comme comparer une Ferrari mal réglée, avec une voiture ordinaire.


----------



## salamander (16 Décembre 2009)

Franchement, ayant switché recemment, j'ai opté pour un 500go en 7200t/mn et 8go de ram, et je n'entends  pas vraiment de bruit particulier au niveau du disque dur. En fait le macbook pro me semble d'une discretion impressionante par rapport à la plupart des portables que j'ai pu avoir en mains, et la rapidité n'en parlons pas.... Au final je trouve cher payé un gain de quelques secondes au boot ainsi que quelques autres au lancement de certaines applis.


----------



## Raf (16 Décembre 2009)

salamander a dit:


> Franchement, ayant switché recemment, j'ai opté pour un 500go en 7200t/mn et 8go de ram, et je n'entends  pas vraiment de bruit particulier au niveau du disque dur. En fait le macbook pro me semble d'une discretion impressionante par rapport à la plupart des portables que j'ai pu avoir en mains, et la rapidité n'en parlons pas.... Au final je trouve cher payé un gain de quelques secondes au boot ainsi que quelques autres au lancement de certaines applis.



Tu viens de passer une étape du PC bruyant, au Mac discret, dans quelque temps viendra l'étape Mac silencieux...

Pour les performances, c'est plus que des secondes, sur une journée, suivant le travail que tu fais tu dois pouvoirs gagner des minutes...


----------



## salamander (16 Décembre 2009)

Lool. Faut pas pousser, quand je dis discret je veux dire en fait ultra silencieux car hormis quand les ventilos du cpu sont en marche durant un encodage ou un jeu, j'ai vraimment aucun bruit...par contre cela doit venir du disque dur car j'ai pu comparer avec un pote qui a le meme macbook pro mais avec le DD de base en 5400t/mn y a pas photo il est carrement plus bruyant, sans pour autant que ça soit genant..ensuite pour ce qui est des perfs, mon mac n'etant pas mon outil de travail, les minutes gagnées n'etaient pas ma priorité. 
En tout cas, comme tu dis, on est loin du pc, qui lui etait bruyant à tous les étages pour des perfs bien loin de ce que me donne mon mac.


----------



## jojolapatate (16 Décembre 2009)

Raf a dit:


> D'un autre coté les performances d'un SSD par rapport à un disque classique sont telles que même si au bout d'un certain temps il est moins performant... C'est comme comparer une Ferrari mal réglée, avec une voiture ordinaire.



C'est vraiment à ce point la ?


----------



## gildas1 (16 Décembre 2009)

ben oui en fait tu dois pas te rendre compte de l'interet d'avoir un ssd 

essayes de regarder sur youtube tu dois avoir des videos d'utilisation de ssd


----------



## DarkMoineau (16 Décembre 2009)

Mais après les SSD coutent cher et son relativement petit.

On ne peut pas encore avoir le beurre, l'argent du beurre et la crémière.


----------



## mathew76 (17 Décembre 2009)

Hello j'ai un macbook pro de décembre 2007 core 2duo 2,4ghz 4 go, est 'il possible de lui greffer un disk ssd a, et si oui est il difficile et dangeureux de le faire soi meme??
Merci d'avances pour vos réponses!!


----------



## gildas1 (18 Décembre 2009)

Non c'est pas dangereux et les resultats sont extra


----------



## mathew76 (18 Décembre 2009)

gildas1 a dit:


> Non c'est pas dangereux et les resultats sont extra



quelqu'un a des liens qui expliquent comment monter ces disques??


----------



## Raf (19 Décembre 2009)

Là http://www.macbook-fr.com/


----------



## mathew76 (20 Décembre 2009)

merci !! vous savez combien un pro peut demander pour changer un disque?


----------



## gildas1 (20 Décembre 2009)

pquoi souhaites tu le faire changer par un pro?

tu peux le faire aisément enfin si c'est ton choix...

Cela dépend va voir chez un APR tu verras par toi meme...


----------



## tophe13 (20 Décembre 2009)

bonjour,

Quelqu'un a déjà testé ce disque SSD:

http://www.grosbill.com/4-intel_ssd_x25_m_160_go_-102674-informatique-2_5

Je voulais juste savoir ce que vous en pensiez parce que j'y connais pas grand chose encore en SSD

A priori, si j'ai bien compris, le changement de DD semble enfantin, pas de pièce supplémentaire ou de "raccords" à prévoir en plus?

Merci de vos réponses


----------



## gildas1 (20 Décembre 2009)

c'est celui que j'ai 

simplement le meilleur de tous les ssd 

et 100% compatible MAC

fonces


----------



## mikatiger (20 Décembre 2009)

C'est loin d'être le meilleur des SSD...
Le Intel X25-E le surpasse allègrement  (bon ok, c'est l'un des rares à le faire), mais le tarif n'est pas le même :affraid:


----------



## gildas1 (20 Décembre 2009)

On parle de ssd à base de MLC là

si tu as la possibilité de te payer un SSD en SLC vas y fonces mais oucchhh le tarif


ps: je viens de voir que grobill propose des raid de ssd, si c'est pour mettre en raid 0 il a été prouvé qu'il n'y avait aucun interet : A U C U N ! ! !


----------



## mathew76 (20 Décembre 2009)

gildas1 a dit:


> pquoi souhaites tu le faire changer par un pro?
> 
> tu peux le faire aisément enfin si c'est ton choix...
> 
> Cela dépend va voir chez un APR tu verras par toi meme...



Ca m'a l'air juste un peu chaud de le démonter moi meme , mais c'est pas infaisable,


----------



## Raf (21 Décembre 2009)

mathew76 a dit:


> Ca m'a l'air juste un peu chaud de le démonter moi meme , mais c'est pas infaisable,



Il faut avoir les bon tournevis et une carte style carte de crédit si tu as besoins de déclipser des parties en plastiques comme les nappes du clavier, du disque,... ou les bords. (ça fait pas trace, contrairement à un tournevis). 

Après, il faut s'installer sur une surface adaptée, une ou deux feuilles de papier pour positionner les vis comme sur le mac et les remonter correctement.. et ça roule, compter une heure la première fois. Avec un peu d'habitude, ça se fait en vingt minutes les yeux bander avec une seul main


----------



## malcbo (21 Décembre 2009)

mathew76 a dit:


> Ca m'a l'air juste un peu chaud de le démonter moi meme , mais c'est pas infaisable,



Ceci devrait te mettre à l'aise: http://www.ifixit.com/Guide/Repair/MacBook-Pro-13-Inch-Unibody-Hard-Drive-Replacement/1337/1


----------



## Guellouze (29 Décembre 2009)

Je lis dans cette discussion que le SSD permet d'accélérer l'ouverture des applis. Dans le cas de photoshop, est-ce que le SSD améliore également la rapidité du soft en pleine utilisation ?


----------



## Anonyme (29 Décembre 2009)

Guellouze a dit:


> Je lis dans cette discussion que le SSD permet d'accélérer l'ouverture des applis. Dans le cas de photoshop, est-ce que le SSD améliore également la rapidité du soft en pleine utilisation ?




Oui, tout les logiciels gourmand qui ont une large bibliothèque sont plus rapide. Au démarrage, les fonctions gourmande, enregistrement .... 

Même le démarrage du mac est plus rapide 

Après il n'y a pas que le disque dur, la mémoire vive est un élément important.


----------



## gildas1 (29 Décembre 2009)

mes applis (logic reason ou poposhop) elles sautent une fois dans le dock et c'est ouvert 

ssd postville intel


----------



## Kinesam (4 Février 2010)

J'ai lu quelques pages dans ce topic, et personne n'a parlé du SSD et de La batterie!
Le SSD consomme moins ou ça ne Change rien par rapport à un HDD?


----------



## iZiDoR (4 Février 2010)

Kinesam a dit:


> J'ai lu quelques pages dans ce topic, et personne n'a parlé du SSD et de La batterie!
> Le SSD consomme moins ou ça ne Change rien par rapport à un HDD?



Une p'tite recherche ?


----------



## Hellix06 (7 Mars 2010)

Bonjour à tous.

J'aierais passer au SSD, sans trop claquer mon compte en banque. J'ai trouvé un SSD chez Kingston 128Go (Kingston V+ series G2, dont le test se trouve ici).

Problème, j'ai un MBP unibody 15,4" de mid 2009 en EFI 1.8, et je ne sais pas du tout si ce SSD sera reconnu par mon Mac... Quelqu'un a-t-il déjà essayé?

Merci de vos réponses.


----------

